# help in identfying part



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i have an older craftsman/murray sb, drive system is almost exactly like mine in this pic. i would like to add differential or remote unlocking hub on my machine for easier maneuvering my heavy machine
the red arrow is pointing to a differential im assuming, what type of diff is this, how does it work, from what model series did it belong to, etc.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It's


----------

